# DIY Rear Electronic Parking Brake Pads Replacement WITHOUT Vagcom



## Norman2011 (Nov 16, 2014)

For starters this is my second DIY and yes as the title says it can be done successfully. I am 30K miles post replacement and electronic parking brake and pads are still fine and fully functional.

While the preferred method is using a Vagcom for those of us like myself that got halfway through the project and forgot to read ahead, I found myself scrambling for a way to retract piston without a $350 Vagcom. E-Brake piston can be retracted with a standard 12V battery. I used one out of a lawn mower. Along with 2 alligator clips. unplug the wiring harness from the E-Brake piston and you'll see two prongs. You won't be able to tell which goes where but if you hook them up and the piston comes out then reverse the alligator clips either on the prongs or at the battery terminals and the piston will reverse. Remember to open the brake fluid cap. 

This repair was done on a 2011 VW Tiguan at 45K miles and now has 75K miles with no issues including uneven wear or noise. Let the flaming begin.


----------



## vw4life4886 (Oct 22, 2013)

*I ran into the exact same issue.*

my problem is only the inside brake pad on the drivers side wore. I am glad i found this thread because I need to change my brakes extreamly bad. Do you have any clues as to why just the inside brake pad wore out but not the outside?


----------



## Norman2011 (Nov 16, 2014)

Not sure. Specifically. My rear pads wore down twice as fast as my front pads and I remember one side being significantly more worn than the other. If you use your electronic brake every time you park like I do then I can only assume that it has something to do with that. I wouldn't worry. Since I replaced them wear appears to be pretty even.


----------

